# Dejan Tomasevic's Triple Double



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

_Dejan Tomasevic consiguió en el tercer partido ante el Unicaja un triple doble al anotar 14 puntos (6/11 de dos, 2/3 t.l.), capturar 13 rebotes y dar 10 asistencias en 33:36, consiguiendo 28 de valoración. _ 

It's the fourth triple double in the history of ACB, because assists are counted differently than in the NBA, so it's very hard to make 10 assists. Also it's the first made in a playoffs game. These 10 assists by Dejan are probably 15 NBA assists so it's very impressive.


----------



## Sabonis! (Jan 29, 2009)

Some days ago he scored 16 points and grabbed 18 rebounds.


----------

